# Laptop Overclocking



## player100 (Nov 25, 2012)

Can any one tell me how to cross the overclocking limit in my laptop. I want to overclock my graphics card(GT 650M), and at the most i can take the clock to +135Mhz??
I know the risk but i still want to try, i hv searched for unlocked bios but i could not find any. Anyone can give me a link or help me directly...
I Have Dell *17R Special Edition/Dell 17R Turbo*


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 25, 2012)

Seriously, GT650m is a good mobile GPU. Games should work fine at respected settings. If I were you I won't over clock and reduce laptops long term life.


----------



## thatsashok (Nov 25, 2012)

I doubt if the air cooling of the laptop is fine enough to handle the overclocking because the airflow is too bottleneck in laptop and also remember there will also be dust accumulated inside it


----------



## player100 (Nov 25, 2012)

But i still want to try it..... Please help



thatsashok said:


> I doubt if the air cooling of the laptop is fine enough to handle the overclocking because the airflow is too bottleneck in laptop and also remember there will also be dust accumulated inside it



Laptop is cool enough by default and i m also using a cooling pad


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 25, 2012)

^^
A cooling pad is not replacement of clean vents. No I still wont recommend you to OC. OC is only needed if you donot get satisfying performance[your laptop does give good performance]

That said atleast I won't give you a recipe for destruction. You will have to find your own way. It's not something you randomly want to "try"


----------



## player100 (Nov 25, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^
> A cooling pad is not replacement of clean vents. No I still wont recommend you to OC. OC is only needed if you donot get satisfying performance[your laptop does give good performance]
> 
> That said atleast I won't give you a recipe for destruction. You will have to find your own way. It's not something you randomly want to "try"



I thought someone could help.... Well i am from Tinsukia... Not too far from GHY


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 25, 2012)

yeah, there are some methods of overclocking. most require that you open up your laptop. are you willing to do it?

just google for the links. easily available.


----------



## player100 (Nov 25, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> yeah, there are some methods of overclocking. most require that you open up your laptop. are you willing to do it?
> 
> just google for the links. easily available.



No need to overclock... I  will try to enjoy the way it is...


----------

